
16000 Chickens flocking on one cell processor - iamwil
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/winner-cure-for-the-multicore-blues/0
======
zach
But not in Clojure? Aww... Oh wait, this is from 2007 (B.C.)!

------
colbyolson
Really neat idea and an interesting read, but I really wished there was a
video of the simulation running.

------
MaysonL
And the company that developed the demo was acquired by Intel in August:

[http://www.electronicsweekly.com/Articles/2009/08/26/46803/i...](http://www.electronicsweekly.com/Articles/2009/08/26/46803/intel-
buys-multicore-software-specialist-rapidmind.htm)

------
joe_the_user
What I think about parallelism is that ten or a hundred cores is just pain
because there's no way to make them act like one 10x speed processor and they
can only run even the parallel algorithm at 10x the speed, which _seems_ like
a big increase but isn't much more than we're used to.

Now, when we have 1000 or 10,000 core processors with good shared memory, then
actual fun stuff is possible.

